# WWI in Photos



## AWP (Jun 16, 2014)

I looked but didn't see a duplicate. This is rather extaordinary...and large. Some of the views of the desolation along the Western Front are mind blowing. The series has a little of everything though: planes, the Western Front, war at sea, Gallipoli, Palestine, China, Russia, etc.

http://www.theatlantic.com/static/infocus/wwi/


----------



## pardus (Jun 17, 2014)

That is an awesome find. Great photos!

We had a thread here recently that I and others had been posting WWI photos, I can't find it now either...


----------



## AWP (Jun 17, 2014)

Yeah, I think the staff was bit overzealous in its latest purge.


----------



## Phil M (Jun 17, 2014)

Fantastic. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Brill (Jun 17, 2014)

Love the first pic in the Tech section.  I'm sure that too was advertised as "man portable"...light weight gear.


----------



## pardus (Jun 18, 2014)

Speaking of WWI tech...

Gentlemen, I present to you the Livens Large Gallery Flame Projector!


----------



## Brill (Jun 18, 2014)

pardus said:


> Speaking of WWI tech...
> 
> Gentlemen, I present to you the Livens Large Gallery Flame Projector!



Why do they talk like that?  I don't understand the words coming out of their mouths.


----------



## Chopstick (Jun 18, 2014)

http://www.theatlantic.com/static/infocus/wwi/wwisoldiers/
#3.  The New Zealand Soldiers in front of the Sphinx and Pyramids.  So far, my personal favorite.


----------

